# link test ??



## Ken N Tx (Aug 7, 2017)

Can you view this link ?? What do you see ??https://www.dropbox.com/s/xhb835f58o0ai4e/MOV05854.AVI?dl=0

Testing my tablet..


----------



## Matrix (Aug 7, 2017)

A firework video. A popup window to register, but it's optional and can be closed.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 7, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Can you view this link ?? What do you see ??https://www.dropbox.com/s/xhb835f58o0ai4e/MOV05854.AVI?dl=0
> 
> Testing my tablet..



It's an AVI to connect with Dropbox.  That's an Apple feature isn't it.  I get that on my Ipad.  I don't use Dropbox.  Too complicated for me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 7, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> It's an AVI to connect with Dropbox.  That's an Apple feature isn't it.  I get that on my Ipad.  I don't use Dropbox.  Too complicated for me.



If you have used a Photobucket account for storing photos, you know that they will be charging now for their service!! Dropbox seems to be better and free!! 

If you have a Dropbox account/app on all of your devices (desktop,laptop,tablet, phone etc..) you can send any photo to one account and it will be saved on all!!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 7, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> If you have used a Photobucket account for storing photos, you know that they will be charging now for their service!! Dropbox seems to be better and free!!
> 
> If you have a Dropbox account/app on all of your devices (desktop,laptop,tablet, phone etc..) you can send any photo to one account and it will be saved on all!!



I have no idea why anyone would have to use an outside account for their photos.

Just copy them to a flash drive which will hold thousands of your photos.

If you want to upload a photo, just get it from the flash drive.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 7, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I have no idea why anyone would have to use an outside account for their photos.
> 
> Just copy them to a flash drive which will hold thousands of your photos.
> 
> If you want to upload a photo, just get it from the flash drive.



A lot of websites do not allow pictures posted via your computer, you must post a link from an online host..


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 7, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> A lot of websites do not allow pictures posted via your computer, you must post a link from an online host..



Not this one for sure and none of the others I belong to.  I belong to three forums.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 7, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Not this one for sure and none of the others I belong to.  I belong to three forums.



I belong to 2 forums that required it for years..Most all of the members used a site called Photobucket, but now after all these years they are asking for $400 a year!!!!!


----------

